# my newest fluff



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Haven't posted much this summer as I have been busy with my kids, etc.. But I did get a surprise early birthday gift on July 1st. All I knew was that my husband was taking me to Chicago. He took me to the airport to watch the planes fly in. We ended up driving over to customs where we waited for over an hour, they brought out the cutest, baby-doll faced 9 mth old female 2lbs 8 oz Maltese. It was love at first sight, this my 50th birthday gift from my husband. She came all the way from Korea/Sunnydales and her name is Tan-E. My other three fluffs have welcomed her with open paws. She came totally housebroken to pee-pads and has been a total joy to have in my home. She will be 11 mths tomorrow. Just weighed her today and she is still only 2lbs 8ozs. I have a few pics to share of little miss Tan-E. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ruth! Oh my goodness! 
You lucky lady, you!
Another sweetheart to spoil & dot on!
Your husband is such a sweetheart for adding this new one to your lives!
He is a keeper for sure! 
Wow, so you must have been SO surprised and over the moon with puppy joy! :wub:

My Hubby is turning 50 next year, too, lol, wonder if I could surprise him also? 
(But we're at maxuimum capacity here  )


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Such a doll. She'll fit right in with the rest of your beauties!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ruth -- she is adorable. Did you pick or out and tell your DH about her? Or did he pick her out all by himself?

What a fabulous present. You couldn't have asked for anything more wonderful. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about her.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, best birthday present ever. She is gorgeous.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Whoa!!! what an incredible surprise. What a little beauty. :wub: :wub: You lucky thing you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Ruth, she is just gorgeous! I'm so excited and happy for you. I'd looked at two Korean breeders sometime back, and they do have lovely puppies. Congratulations!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, congratulations. What a wonderful birthday present. She is just beautiful and so tiny. I want to scoop her up and smother her with hugs and kisses:wub:

Oh, the joys of having four:smpullhair: Just kidding:thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! What a gift! She is exquisite :wub: and sounds like a gem! Congrats!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:cloud9:I actually have tears running down my face. I can't imagine...well yes I can. My husband gave me my Lily for my 50th birthday. Just yesterday I was visiting the Sunnydale sight and day dreaming. She is so beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ruth - she absolutely adorable. What a surprise!:chili: She's a tiny little girl, isn't she? I wondered too if you had been looking, and drooling over her, and if DH took the hint? Mine would need me to hit him over the head with a crowbar to "get it." :HistericalSmiley: Enjoy!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

There's my sweet little Tan-E :wub: Give her hugs and kisses from Auntie Jennifer, Bailey, and Sophia :smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, congratulations, what a surprise. Isn't she sweet ???:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! She's a doll!! What a nice surprise from your husband. :wub:


----------



## Malorey (Aug 30, 2011)

What a wonderful present! Such an adorable little one!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

huge congrats to you  I saw her picture in FB last week? I think it was last week , but @Jane's wall. Didn't know that it was your baby. Congrats. this is exciting. she is soooo pretty :wub: enjoy her to the MAX. 
hugs
Kat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ruth, she is gorgeous!! :wub: Congratulations!:chili: Wow, what a great hubby you have there. I can't think of a better gift.:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable....who could ask for a better gift?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

There's our little Tan-E. You already know we're big Tan-E fans here, love that little girl.
Yelp, Tim's a keeper.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have serious puppy fever right now so her pics are bad for me lol. She is too cute! Most adorable little face :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie!!!! What a sweet and great gift too! Enjoy her!



Snowbody said:


> Ruth - she absolutely adorable. What a surprise!:chili: She's a tiny little girl, isn't she? I wondered too if you had been looking, and drooling over her, and if DH took the hint? Mine would need me to hit him over the head with a crowbar to "get it." :HistericalSmiley: Enjoy!


I have an idea Sue. Why don't you send me your DH's email and I'll send him his daily dose of maltese and eventually he'll end up getting a fever! :thumbsup: You wish it would work that easily, right?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow, I agree--best 50th birthday present EVER. Congratulations she is such a tiny, gorgeous, bundle of fur. I'm also curious if you had seen her and said something to your husband or if he picked her out all by himself.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! What a beautiful gift for a birthday.:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!!! Best birthday EVER!!! Congrats on the adorable little stuffed toy! She is darling! How tiny...I love herrrrrr! Years (hopefully 15 years!) down the road I would love to have one tiny boy, I love that both of mine are larger because they play so hard (they are 7-8lbs) together, but my next Maltese addition will be an only child and I would love to have a tiny guy. 

So...her name...Tan-E...is that pronounced just like it looks, or is it "Tawny"? If it's Tan-E (as in sunTAN), that is very unusual, what was the inspiration for that/how did you come up with that name?

I can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay---what a little beauty!


----------

